# Apache VS Lighttpd



## F4RR3LL (13. Mai 2009)

Ahoi Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung.
Ich bin in den letzten Monaten ein absoluter Fan von ISPconfig geworden.
Ich muss jedoch mittlerweile wieder gänzlich drauf verzichten.

*Mein Server*: Ich habe ca 15 Domains auf dem Server entsprechende Mailaccounts dazu und zu jeder Domain auch einige Subdomains.
Das ist so der IST zustand gewesen vor ISPconfig. 

Damals lief der Server mit 512 MB ram 0 swap in use.  Als Webserver waren im Einsatz lighttpd 1.4.19 + fastcgi. Mailserver war ein Postfix + mysql + dovecot.

Nach dem Wechsel zu ISPconfig benötigte die gleiche Configuration mit Apache und eben den Installationen aus dem Howto + ispconfig min 5 GB !!!!!!! Ram.

Ich habe anschließend angefangen alle Module aus dem Apachen zu entfernen die ich nicht brauche und habe den Server so weit es geht optimiert.

Resultat war das ich statt 5 GB nur noch 3 GB RAM benötigte, was für meine paar Seiten definitiv zu viel ist.

Ich habe dann wieder (aufgrund eines Serverwechsels mit weniger RAM) Ispconfig entfernen müssen und bin wieder auf Lighttpd+ fastcgi sowie postfix+ dovecot gewechselt mit eigner config. Der Server rennt wieder mit max 700 MB dahin.

Ich habe wirklich überall im netz gesucht wie es sein kann das hier ein solch eklatanter RAM Unterschied vorherrscht. Bin jedoch nie fündig geworden. 
Hat von euch evtl wer eine Idee woran das liegt?

Ich würde eigentlich gern wieder ISPconf nutzen 


Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung. mir ist bis jetzt kein besonders hoher Ressourcenverbrauch aufgefallen. Bist Du sicher dass der vom apache kam und nicht vom mail system?


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Mai 2009)

Servus Till ja es kam vom apachen. Habe es mehrfach getestet.
Apache aus waren die ressaurcen sofort wieder frei. Apache gestartet und einige stunden später wars das wieder.
Zumal der Mailserver den ich nutze ziemlich ähnlich zu der ispconfig genutzten Variante ist. Nur halt das ich dovecot nutze. Clamav spamassassin und co hab ich auch alles drin. Der Hauptunterschied bei mir ist also jetzt eigentlich nur lighty statt apache.
Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2009)

Ok, muss man sich dann vielleicht mal ansehen. Wir werden sicherlich in einer späteren Version auch lighty unterstützen. Bei mir läuft der apache aber stabil mit normalem ressourcenverbrauch. Vielleicht hast Du bei ligghty in Deinem setup einfach weniger fcgi Prozesse gestartet? Du kannst dass ja bei ispconfig in den Server settings einstellen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Mai 2009)

Das wäre möglich ich werde das die tage mal nachstellen auf meinem testsys. Beim lighty arbeite ich nur mit einem fcgi. 
Das könnte sein


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2009)

ISPConfig 3 hat per default 5 pro website.


----------

